#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-25
<richard501> anyone here
<richard501> my laptop doesnt see my wireless
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-26
<cloakable> Hoes anyone have experience with the thinkpad 240 with ubuntu edgy?
<cloakable> I can shut down the system, but it does not power off - I have to press the power button.
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-27
<aresgunther> hey
<aresgunther> i have a irc question
<aresgunther> anyone there?
<cabose> has anybody here worked with tablets?
<cabose> i am working on getting more of the finer details worked out on edgy
<cabose> i can't get the wacomlinux package to compile
<cabose> anybody?
<cabose> i am getting the feeling that freenode is deserted...
<cabose> nebody?
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my lapop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug to get it solved?
<huffy> hi
<huffy> i cant get ubuntu to install on my acer aspire 9504, can anyone help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-28
<cabose> nebody?
<cabose> tablet help?
<cabose> whoever is interested, please pm me
<cabose> (need help compiling linuxwacom)
<cabose> i am working on implementing finer details of the functions of a tablet
<jldugger> such as?
<cabose> well
<cabose> i am trying to install wacomcpl
<cabose> and the only way i know of right now, is to compile linuxwacom
<cabose> because i can't find a package
<cabose> but, when i try to compile, it errs out
<cabose> and doesn't tell me much
<cabose> as far as i know, the problem is that it doesn't think i have the kernel source on the machine
<jldugger> maybe, apt-get build-dep wacom-tools
<cabose> when i specified the directory
<cabose> that doesn't install wacomcpl
<cabose> i tried
<cabose> well, i got all the basics working
<cabose> like rotation and functionality of the stylus
<jldugger> rotating a tabletPC screen?
<cabose> got it working fine
<jldugger> what tablet are you using?
<cabose> got a nice little script
<cabose> toshiba portege
<jldugger> ah
<jldugger> ive got a toshiba tecta
<jldugger> tecra even
<cabose> ok,
<cabose> did you get wacomcpl?
<cabose> i am thinking
<cabose> that once i get everything up,
<jldugger> i dont think so
<jldugger> lemme turn it on
<jldugger> i just got back from christmas an hour ago
<cabose> i want to make packages for everything
<cabose> and one dummy package to handle it all
<jldugger> more power to you
<cabose> that way, for my school
<jldugger> ubuntu-tablet ;)
<cabose> that wants to incorporate tablets
<cabose> i can help students
<cabose> who want to use linux
<cabose> by giving them an easy to use solution
<jldugger> all of them? i hope you cna handle it ;)
<cabose> ?
<cabose> all of what?
<cabose> the students?
<jldugger> yes
<cabose> i just figure, mass email
<cabose> the .deb
<cabose> and give instructions
<cabose> all the debs
<cabose> and a line to put into sources.list
<jldugger> your school big on linux?
<cabose> not really
<cabose> the IT staff is
<cabose> but, admin and other people
<cabose> keep the school using microsoft and apple
<cabose> i want to change that
<jldugger> a couple of questions: do you have a launchpad account?
<cabose> no, but i should
<cabose> i noticed some stuff about the sky2 driver
<cabose> that a fix was released
<cabose> but i couldn't get to it
<jldugger> sky2?
<cabose> yes
<cabose> for my normal laptop
<cabose> i am borrowing a school tablet over break
<cabose> i have a toshiba satellite
<cabose> this is just a tablet i am borrowing
<cabose> i asked the guy who is running this program i am in
<cabose> about removing windows
<cabose> and installing linux
<cabose> he told me, "Please do"
<cabose> but, about the sky2
<cabose> that is the ethernet driver for my laptop
<cabose> Marvell Yukon sysconnect II
<cabose> driver thinks it is pci
<jldugger> when was it changed to "fix committed"
<jldugger> ?
<cabose> but it is pcie
<cabose> not sure
<cabose> but, a couple of months ago
<cabose> i found the launchpad entry
<cabose> and it said, issue resolved
<cabose> neway
<cabose> do you know of a package for wacomcpl?
<cabose> or, how to tell it that my kernel source DOES exist
<jldugger> it would probably be wacom-tools
<cabose> for compiling the linuxwacom utilities
<cabose> see, i installed wacom-tools
<cabose> and it installed just about everything but wacomcpl
<cabose> wacomcpl is a graphical configuration utility
<cabose> for calibrating
<cabose> and for mapping the stylus
<cabose> it then automatically enters the data in xorg.conf
<jldugger> wacom-kernel-source?
<cabose> wacom kernel source?
<cabose> what now?
<cabose> already installed
<cabose> a w<tab> reveals only wacdump wait wall watch
<cabose> wa<tab> i mean
<cabose> anyway
<cabose> how much do you know about compiling from source?
<cabose> because i am having slight problems
<cabose> linuxwacom can't find my kernel source, even when i specify --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux (i made my own symlink)
<cabose> i think that is what is keeping it from compiling
<cabose> would you like to see the output
<cabose> ?
<crimsun> do not use /usr/src/linux.
<crimsun> use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<cabose> why not?
<cabose> or, rather, why?
<cabose> so, you think that might work
<cabose> ?
<cabose> i posted the output of configure and make
<cabose> to pastebin.com
<cabose> number 846138
<crimsun> well you don't have any of the build-dependencies installed.
<crimsun> linux-headers-$(uname -r), x-dev, libx11-dev, and so on
<jldugger> which is why i suggested build-dep
<cabose> ok
<cabose> so, what is your best suggestion for the overall circumstance?
<crimsun> ...install the build-dependencies?
<cabose> what's the syntax for that again?
<cabose> apt-get install --build-dep wacom-tools
<cabose> ?
<cabose> nope
<cabose> fine
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep wacom-tools
<cabose> i'lok
<cabose> sorry bout that
<cabose> my fingers are cold
<crimsun> then install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cabose> i have the headers installed
<cabose> wait
<cabose> not on the tablet
<cabose> i forgot
<cabose> i installed them on my tablet
<cabose> laptop*
<cabose> sorry
<cabose> NOES!!!
<cabose> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<crimsun> (use sudo)
<cabose> i did
<crimsun> these are questions not meant for this channel.
<cabose> what channel do i take them to?
<crimsun> the general support one.
<cabose> ubuntu channel didn't give me any help
<cabose> sorry
<cabose> i fell into a lapse of retardation
<cabose> (kidding)
<cabose> crimsun, tell me
<cabose> what exactly is this channel for, then?
<crimsun> development. You're asking support questions.
<cabose> ok, well
<cabose> what i am asking kindof crosses the line
<crimsun> btw, you can always check to see if those of us who are active here will help you in #ubuntu.
<cabose> ah, ok
<cabose> i know this is besides the point
<cabose> but, this channel seemed pretty empty to me
<cabose> nobody was talking anyway
<cabose> on a side note, why is that command uname?
<cabose> i mean, what is the u for?
<cabose> i know what it does
<cabose> screw it...
<cabose> i want to get involved with some development, but i need to learn valuable languages
<cabose> any tips?
<cabose> i am thinking to start with C
<cabose> i have some experience elsewhere
<cabose> but nothing directly valuable
<cabose> THANK YOU
<cabose> THANK YOU ALL!
<cabose> can anybody please tell me how to use check-install real quick?
<cabose> so i can make a debian package
<cabose> was it make check-install
<cabose> or was it make
<cabose> then check-install
<cabose> i got it installed
<cabose> thank you all
<uu> hi
<petafile> My sound card only works about half the time I boot my computer, any ideas why?
<petafile> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-29
<KenSentMe> Ubuntu reacts when i insert a SD card into the card reader of my laptop, but memory stick isn't recognised. For what package should i file a bug, or how to get it solved?
<crimsun> restate, please.
<KenSentMe> crimsun: sorry, what do you mean?
<crimsun> it appears as if you're describing two different things.
<KenSentMe> I have a ricoh card reader in my asus laptop that should read SD and Memory Stick Pro cards. When i insert SD, Ubuntu recognizes it and opens nautilus, but there's no reaction when i insert a Memory Stick card, not even in dmesg. Lspci shows this: 04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)
<KenSentMe> crimsun: The memory stick name by sony is a bit confusing
<KenSentMe> So, both are flash memory cards
<KenSentMe> The card works in Windows btw
<crimsun> ok, you can check launchpad.net for linux-source-2.6.17
<crimsun> it's likely already resolved in the latest (feisty's) linux-source-2.6.20
<crimsun> you can use git to confirm
<KenSentMe> git?
<crimsun> it's a revision control system that Linux uses.
<KenSentMe> crimsun: is there already a feisty livecd to test this?
<crimsun> you can try Herd-1
<KenSentMe> ok, i will
<crimsun> its kernel is not new enough, however.
<KenSentMe> hmm, too bad
<KenSentMe> I'm sorry, but how can i find out this is fixed in a newer kernel release? There's no ubuntu bug filed on this. How do i use git to check for fixes?
<crimsun> it won't be fixed in an already-stable release
<crimsun> see the ubuntu-2.6 git tree on www2.kernel.org/git/
<KenSentMe> crimsun: ok, i know it wont be fixed for edgy, but i want to know if it will be in feisty
<crimsun> you can file a bug against linux-source-2.6.20, providing lspci -v, lspci -nv, and dmesg
<KenSentMe> ok
<KenSentMe> I will
<KenSentMe> crimsun: is it easier for devs to have dmesg and lspci -(n)v in one file or in seperate files?
<crimsun> separate, and as attachments (not inline comment)
<KenSentMe> ok
<acuozzo> Hello
<Nailor> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-30
<xnlotoc> hello
<tritium> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-31
<Spiffyman> Hi all, I have a quick question about testing...
<Spiffyman> I've updated most of the DellInspiron9100 page. A lot of the questions, though, don't have simple answers. Are the questions meant to apply only to the default install?
<merlin-linux> happy new year all
<Kista_Ubuntu> Hi
<Kista_Ubuntu> I have trouble regging my nick?
<Kista_Ubuntu> if I want to use Wireless Assistant in my IBM laptop from terminal, whats the command?
<Kista_Ubuntu> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-24
<markofvero> anyone know how often Dell cycles its notebook lineup? I know about the 1525, but is the 1420 due for replacement soon too?
<markofvero> it's been out for almost six months...
<mrga_cro> hello
<mrga_cro> can anyone help me install single player call of duty 2 i only can play multi
<mrga_cro> wine doesn't make change when i copy ccrack
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-28
<nixnoob> anyone running gusty on a Asus C90s?
<nixnoob> I just wanted to know if its been tested and if it has any issues?
<sn00zer> anyone here?
<offby1> nobody here but us zombie processes.
 * MenZa zombies on.
<MenZa> Can anyone add test results on the LaptopTestingTeam wikipage?
<Lure> MenZa: off course
<MenZa> I shall do that then. :)
<Carb0n> Hello?
<offby1> halloo?
<offby1> nobody here but us zombie processes.
<Carb0n> hi, I'm interested in writing a review of Ubuntu on an Acer TM 2428
<Carb0n> could you guide me on to the procedures
<offby1> I don't know any such procedures
<Carb0n> What do I do to get the laptop into the list?
<offby1> no idea :-|
<offby1> I know there's a web site with reviews; I assume it's a wiki.
<Carb0n> Sorry if I sound n00bish -- what's this channel for then?
<offby1> you probably have to make an account for yourself, and then you'll be able to create a new page.  That's just a guess.
<offby1> I use this channel to whine about how ubuntu doesn't work on my Thinkpad :-)
<offby1> (although to be fair recently it's been working well enough)
<Carb0n> Can I whine about the sleep function misbehaving on my TM as well?
<offby1> sure!
<offby1> suspend and hibernate rarely work right, in my experience.
<offby1> along with sound, video, and wireless cards :-|
<offby1> whenever they do work, I feel like I've witnessed a small miracle
<Carb0n> true, so does the screen lock function
<Carb0n> What do I do to get the side buttons funcitoing?
<Carb0n> I mean like the Wi-Fi switches and the Bluetooth switches?
<offby1> no idea.
<offby1> next question :-)
<Carb0n> lol, nice try.
<Carb0n> offby1: what's your thinkpad model?
<offby1> T60
<offby1> I rather love it, by the way
<offby1> even though I've already worn the decals off many of the keys
<Carb0n> I regret not buying a TP
<offby1> i bet used ones are reasonably priced
<Carb0n> I couldn't even get a "used" one, no stock.
<Carb0n> My Acer TM is getting flimsy and fragile
<offby1> Thinkpads are nice, but wouldn't ya know it, their price reflects that.
<offby1> I got ubuntu working reasonably well on a Dell Latitude C640, which will probably set you back about two cents these days;  I only got rid of it because it was physically falling apart (because it had been dropped a few times too many)
<Carb0n> so which ones do you recommend?
<offby1> which of what?
<Carb0n> that "best" runs Linux (too broad a word)
<offby1> couldn't tell ya.
<offby1> All I know is the two I've mentioned work reasonably well.
<Carb0n> :)
<offby1> there used to be a company that specialised in selling laptops with linux pre-installed.  I think they're out of business now.
<Carb0n> So how do I add my lap to the list?
<Carb0n> too bad
<offby1> like I said earlier: I assume you need to create an account on that wiki.
<Carb0n> ok, can try.
<Carb0n> Is there a guideline I can follow
<offby1> copy an existing page, obviously.
<Carb0n> I searched launchpad, but couldn't find any
<offby1> the web site I'm thinking of is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/, by the way
<Carb0n> ok, thanks
<Carb0n> same one
<Carb0n> yes
<offby1> another option is http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<Carb0n> but I don't use /own a TP :(
<offby1> oh yeah
<offby1> oops
<offby1> I was just pasting a bunch of my bookmarks without really thinking.
<offby1> "thinking", get it; haw haw.
<Carb0n> lol
<nixnoob> anyone running gutsy on a Asus C90s?  just wanted to kno if there are any issues?
<offby1> I would expect wireless, video, sound, suspend, and hibernation to all fail.
<offby1> Other than that I expect it'll be fine :-|
<offby1> Note that I've never even _seen_ an Asus computer; I'm just a pessimist
<nixnoob> offby1, thats odd the ubuntu wiki says my wireless and video are supported
<nixnoob> You're just a grinch.
<offby1> yup
<offby1> like I said: pessimist
<nixnoob> Yea, I've been looking on google and the only thing I could find regarding Gusty and this notebook is a problem with one of the FN keys...  A problem which I really don't care about.
<nixnoob> ï'm §ðð ßð®êÐ.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-29
 * nixnoob^away is BACK
<Accord> Hello everyone
 * offby1 glances around nervously.
<acen> hallo everybody
<acen> i need for help
<acen> i got a problem with my asdl connection
<acen> is there anybody could help me
<offby1> doubt it
<offby1> can't hurt to ask though
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-30
<sapunidze> hi, is it possible to discuss laptop's fn-buttons problem here or not?
<shahil> hi
<shahil2> Enter text here...+tnc
<offby1> it's certainly _possible_ to discuss 'em ... whether it's _fruitful_ is another matter :-|
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-23
<g0bl1n> hi, I downloaded this http://oem-images.canonical.com/unr/unr-1.0.1.img and dd'd it to an USB disk. It boots just to enter in a shell after about 10seconds loading stuff. Any help ?
<g0bl1n> it's intended for UN
<g0bl1n> UNR
<g0bl1n> in a Acer Aspire One 110L with Linpus (8GB SSD one)
<g0bl1n> out Linpus, in Ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-24
<g0bl1n> can I ask a support question about UNR ?
<g0bl1n> (yes I read the topic) :)
<gnutun> hey all; im having trouble with the onscreen brightness display (i think in gnome-power-manager?) -- when i change brightness, my system hangs, and i can't manipulate windows or anything; killing gnome-power-manager un-hangs the system. can i disable this part of g-p-m?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-25
<miaviator278> .
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-22
<kheera> small showing in here
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-25
<HuleaAlex> Hello and holiday greetings to all!
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-27
<redIago> is this the ubuntu laptop testing team irc?
<redIago> ?
